# Badminton Clubs



## edak78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all

I'm coming over to Dubai in october but would appreciate if anybody knows of any badminton clubs located in or around dubai ?


----------



## itepgas (Aug 7, 2011)

there is the emirates badminton club where you can find all the information,
best


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

This link for the Emirates Badminton Club is probably useful: Welcome To Emirates Badminton Club

-md000/Mike


----------



## edak78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for info itepgas and md000.

Looked at website for Emirates Badminton Club...hopefully they are thinking of updating it soon


----------



## sweetp (Apr 30, 2011)

*Badminton club*

Anyone know where one can play a social game of badminton. Near to Jumeirah 1 would be good.


----------

